# golf shafts



## The Foot Wedge

Hi
I want to try and find a good source for learning about golf shafts.
Any good ideas or sites to try. Trying to find a one stop shop.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum!

Check out The GolfWorks - The Source for Golf Grips, Shafts, OEM Golf Clubs, Clubmaking Tools and Supplies


----------



## paulinollew

When installing a new club head, knowing the thickness of the golf club shaft tip is important to ensure a proper fit. A shaft tip that is too small will not secure itself with the glue, while a large shaft tip will not allow enough glue to bond between the club head. With a few tools, you can measure the golf shaft tip to ensure a proper fit into the club head hosel.


----------



## broken tee

paulinollew said:


> When installing a new club head, knowing the thickness of the golf club shaft tip is important to ensure a proper fit. A shaft tip that is too small will not secure itself with the glue, while a large shaft tip will not allow enough glue to bond between the club head. With a few tools, you can measure the golf shaft tip to ensure a proper fit into the club head hosel.



Welcome: What data is needed to determine the right shaft for you the golfer...IE the stiffness, kick point I have forgotten that term, is, it based on club head speed?


----------

